# Products Not Available in Canada



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

We may have free health care, but you guys in the US have all the good lawn products! Being on here the past two weeks and watching LCN, Ryan Knorr, Connor Ward and the gang has left me jealous of the great products that we (at least I) don't have access to north of the border - Milo, Ringor, Tenacity, 2, 4-D, Quincloroc etc.

Are there any Canadians on here that have found alternatives that have proved to be successful?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@SNOWBOB11 is and he posted this in another thread:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2623&p=54329#p53626


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Man the people on the forum must be getting tired of all us Canadians whining about not having access to herbicides like they do lol.

@Harts like the thread g-man linked to says seedworldusa.com is probably your best bet to get all the goodies for you're lawn. I've never had any issue with stuff getting stopped at the border and actually just ordered from them again around two weeks ago and everything came as expected. Shipping can be a bit of a killer but not much else you can do.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

You guys are awesome! Thanks for that!


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

You can always drive over into the US and go back home with a car full of lawn stuff no?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Yes, I could. I'm about 1.5 hours from Buffalo. The bigger issue is coming back across the border. If you get the wrong border agent, they'll be searching your car, then your passport will get flagged and each time you cross, you'll get stopped and searched.

If I can come back across without being caught, it's definitely a much cheaper option than paying for the shipping from seedworldusa.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Can you imagine the conversation?

Border agent : So what are you declaring to bring back into Canada today?

You : A car load of band chemicals.

Border agent : Please step out of the car sir.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

According to google, federal agents can't (or won't) enforce provincial regulations. It's not illegal to bring those chemicals into the country, as our golf courses and sod farms can use them, the issue is home owner use.

Just be honest about what you have and all indications are nothing will happen.


----------



## chrisben (Sep 11, 2017)

That's not a ton different than me bring back a cooler full of Pea male Bacon...
What are you bringing back to America Sir?
A cooler full of pork sir...
It's worth noting that many of the chemicals you seek aren't available in New York either...
Not sure you want to drive over the bridge with a car full of fertilizer either.


----------



## Dom2123 (Nov 1, 2017)

@Harts I've ordered some killex from www.lawnproducts.ca. they are based in Calgary and they do ship to anywere in Canada. I live in Quebec and i recived my bottle in 1 week.
Same stuff as down the border, exept the shipping is less expensive.


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi guys,
Another Canadian here. I unfortunately have a quackgrass problem and just wondering if anyone has some suggestions on a good product to paint the leaves with? 
I've always seen roundup suggested and is the stuff we get here the same as the states?
Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Look for the active ingredient: glyphosate.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Grasshopper said:


> Hi guys,
> Another Canadian here. I unfortunately have a quackgrass problem and just wondering if anyone has some suggestions on a good product to paint the leaves with?
> I've always seen roundup suggested and is the stuff we get here the same as the states?
> Thanks!


The round up (glyphosate) you can get here is the right thing to use. The only thing is you can't get the concentrate version. You can only get the ready to spray one here. It's not nearly as cost effective as generic glyphosate if you need a lot of it but you'll be fine if you just have some blades to paint.


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks Gman and snowbob.

The spray roundup here shows to only have 7g per liter. Is this sufficent for quack or would a concentrate be more effective and worth sourcing?

Also wondering how strong is this stuff? 
Will it burn through latex, vinyl or fabric? 
I had an idea to wear a cotton/string glove over a latex one, drench the finger tips in glypho and apply to blades. Seems like it'd be a lot easier than using a brush alone.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

If you want to get a generic 41% glyphosate then go for it. I've used both before and they both worked well.

Glyphosate won't burn through latex gloves.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Grasshopper said:


> Hi guys,
> Another Canadian here. I unfortunately have a quackgrass problem and just wondering if anyone has some suggestions on a good product to paint the leaves with?
> I've always seen roundup suggested and is the stuff we get here the same as the states?
> Thanks!


You can but the Roundup in a 5L bottle and fill a hand can sprayer with it. Makes it easier to spot or zone spray depending on how bad your problem is. Canadian Tire sells it for $30.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Dom2123 I just came across that website yesterday. I'm going to order some this week. Happy to know it's the same stuff as the US.


----------



## doanster (Apr 3, 2018)

I believe you can still get round-up concentrate at canadian tire.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

Roundup and Killex are only banned in some Provinces, and as far as Manitoba goes, are banned for cosmetic use on home lawns, parks and school grounds. It is still legal for use on noxious weeds such as poison Ivy and of course farmers and golf courses may use it at will (if THEY go broke, who's going to pay taxes?). So, the local Canadian Tire still has Killex and Roundup, but they are in a locked cabinet and you have to *ask* to purchase them.

The "claim" is that they are trying to protect the children and prevent runoff into lakes and streams. The only properties near lakes and streams that I know of, are farms and golf courses. Naturally, roundup can be sprayed on food crops such as wheat to insure it can be harvested in time.... if the kids eat bread made from that wheat... meh, who cares as long as the tax dollars have been collected.

I do have a bee in my bonnet about all this.... the 3 way herbicide (Killex) is approved for use by the Federal Government and likely safer than the chelated iron products we're supposed to use, but Provincial Governments may ban such products at will, even with no evidence to support their stand. <groan>

On the street where I live, many have given up and don't even bother mowing until the dandylion field they call their front lawn has gone to seed.


----------

